# FST - Folkestone Social Infrastructure Fund



## System (22 February 2011)

The Australian Social Infrastructure Fund (AZF) is a property trust with a focus on investing in the social infrastructure sector.

http://www.asifund.com.au


----------



## sydboy007 (29 October 2013)

*Re: AZF - The Australian Social Infrastructure Fund*

Recently invested in this outside of super.  The yield is pretty good - should be around 19c a share.  No franking credits.

They seem to be on the right track with a 22% increase in dividends last FY.

They have 50 properties rented out, average lase time of just under 8 years.

Only negative I can see is 39 of the properties are leased to good start early learning so a bit concentrated risk.

In the current financially repressed market I'll take the ~8.2% yield


----------



## System (12 June 2014)

On June 12th, 2014, The Australian Social Infrastructure Fund (AZF) changed its name and ASX code to Folkestone Social Infrastructure Fund (FST).


----------



## System (8 January 2015)

On January 7th, 2015, Folkestone Social Infrastructure Fund (FST) was removed from the ASX's official list following implementation of the trust scheme of arrangement in relation to the merger between the Trust and Folkestone Education Trust.


----------

